# Dumpy is making me do this...



## bunnyman666 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello, bun friends- 

Trix here. Dumpy had the bejeezus scared out of him today by two seperate and seemingly non-events I have shown him today. Who here doesn't play dead?!?!? I also had what looked like blood in my nose/lips area this morning. I did the E/D/P/P thing, so Dumpy does NOT have to worry; Dumpy can be a ninny sometimes... What a wimp Dumpy can be!!!!!

But the facts are this: I have another cataract coming. I flop a LOT these days. I laid on Mummers' chest and arms for a VERY LONG TIME today and I NEVER do that!!!!

I think I will grow older than Dumpy, but Dumpy sees that I am merely a wonder of nature. Trigger has been gone almost half as long as I have been around. Dumpy misses Trigger a TONNE. But he loves me, and I loves him.

What I was instructed by my Dumpy is to tell you lot that we gots to remember that we are a gift to our humans. We are like a limited edition, numbers limited friend who needs to be cherished and loved for who we are, and that our time could be limited. I have to say that I am FABULOUS and AWESOME, but Dumpy seems to think ALL of us kind are like that. 

I beseech you lot to cherish your humans no matter how silly they are. Whilst in the shelter waiting for Dumpy to come home nine years ago, I spoke to a fair few who didn't have Dumpy; I tried telling them that if they live with my Daddy that they would be very happy. They told me that Dumpy just needs a fabulous bunny or two like Trigger and I; their cool Dad and Mum will adopt them soon.

To all you silly humans: Your furry, long-eared, wiggly-nosed friends need YOU to educate the world about us; we are neither suitable for a whim or a holiday present; I have lived a long, long BEAUTIFUL life and while I think I may have a few years left, we are a long-term companion. Dumpy may be old and feeble, but at eleven years and six and a half months, I was not a temporary commitment and he may out-live me!!!! Dumpy needs to be healthier, and Mummers needs to be well. I am a satisfied girl. All I need is nanners, oats, Cory Anders' leafs, and Kale; but I need a long-term human friend, as well.

Be well, furry nose-wiggler friends!!! I live all of you and your human slaves/companions!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Jamie714 (Dec 21, 2014)

I like to scare my humans too. It keeps them on their toes. 
Mommy and daddy admit they weren't sure what they were getting into with a bunny. They thought we were like other cage animals. But they say I am more like a dog and they are happy they can treat me like a family member. Even though I'm acting a little naughty lately because Mommy has been sick. They said they always love me.


----------



## pani (Dec 21, 2014)

I dead bunny flop all the time and mama still watches like a hawk to make sure my chest goes up and down! Hoomins sure are strange. 

~ Clementine


----------



## Channahs (Dec 22, 2014)

Hee! I likes to do bunny flops too and I does them so well! Sometimes still my mummers flips when she sees dis and I wakes up with hers an inch closes to mines face! I thinks she looking for mines nose to wiggles or leeps to twitches. She beens really bad since Bun Jovis binkies over the bridge. I know that mines mom lubs me so muches and I lubs her too, but yeesh picking up mines poops wit tweezers and zamining thems is just ober de tops! Her molests mines bodies sometimes too. She feels tween mines toes and under mines arms and looks in mine ears with flashlights...Me's don't minds. Is just her really, really lubs me. 

Here bees a picture mines mom tooks of mees flops dead.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 22, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Hee! I likes to do bunny flops too and I does them so well! Sometimes still my mummers flips when she sees dis and I wakes up with hers an inch closes to mines face! I thinks she looking for mines nose to wiggles or leeps to twitches. She beens really bad since Bun Jovis binkies over the bridge. I know that mines mom lubs me so muches and I lubs her too, but yeesh picking up mines poops wit tweezers and zamining thems is just ober de tops! Her molests mines bodies sometimes too. She feels tween mines toes and under mines arms and looks in mine ears with flashlights...Me's don't minds. Is just her really, really lubs me.
> 
> Here bees a picture mines mom tooks of mees flops dead.



Dumpy and Mumpers thin you looks adorable in that shot!

Dumpy was pretty upset when Lumpy/Trigger hopped on that rainbow bridge. I had to love love loves him TONNES!!!!! Sounds like you has an AWESOME mummers!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 22, 2014)

pani said:


> I dead bunny flop all the time and mama still watches like a hawk to make sure my chest goes up and down! Hoomins sure are strange.
> 
> ~ Clementine



Humans are down right goofy, ain't they?

Dumpy told me that I should type out this message before jumping on that bridge. Dumpy don't know that I am gonna live forevers...


----------

